# LOTRO Discussion



## Casey (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice brother!  I'm currently into Lord of the Rings Online.   After years of WoW its a welcome change

This thread is for discussion of LOTRO.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Eve Online - I like to shoot lasers in space*



Casey said:


> Nice brother!  I'm currently into Lord of the Rings Online.   After years of WoW its a welcome change


 
You too, eh? I'm on Silverlode


----------



## Benton (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Eve Online - I like to shoot lasers in space*

I'm on Arkenstone! Didn't realize we had so many lotro fans.


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Eve Online - I like to shoot lasers in space*

blah.  LOTRO.  i tried it, but couldn't get into it.


----------



## Casey (Nov 17, 2010)

Still a noob.  I'm on firefoot playing an RK


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Eve Online - I like to shoot lasers in space*

Yeah, that's the problem with Eve, it practically _is_ a full time job, in my opinion. I'll still with fantasy MMORPGS like LOTRO.

...and I'm going to do everything in my will power to not buy Cataclysm.

...but in the end I know I will.


----------



## Casey (Nov 19, 2010)

I was able to reinvent the type of player I was in switching to lotro.  In wow I was a semi hardcore player and raided a lot.  In lotro I'm a casual player and don't have anyone that needs me to be anywhere for anything important.  Its relaxing again.


----------



## JTM (Nov 19, 2010)

Derailers!  I've moved this to a separate thread for LOTRO discussion 

I've also edited the OP so that it's an actual OP, not a reply.


----------



## Casey (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL.  Sorry to derail your Eve thread.  I will make it my next mmorpg and hit you up.


----------



## JTM (Nov 19, 2010)

hah, no problem.  there was enough interest in LOTRO that it deserved it's own thread is all


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 19, 2010)

I never could get into LOTRO or WoW.  I was always more of a SWG man myself.


----------



## Casey (Nov 20, 2010)

Since we have interest in lotro here, and alot of us have played wow before; what's the biggest difference you guys see?  The biggest difference to me is, well it's new to me, the community is friendlier now (kinda how wow was in the infancy stages), and it is less gear dependent.  Being so busy and not able to dedicate alot of time to gaming, I love the skirmish system too!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 22, 2010)

I just think the lore is better and more fleshed out (which is obvious, since it's based on the books). The setting and community seem much more mature compared to WoW too.


----------



## swole (Nov 25, 2010)

Dunno if you brothers gave seen wow discounts of $5 on amazon. I guess cuz of the holidays and the new expansion pack coming out. Perfect time for me to get into it!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 26, 2010)

swole said:


> Dunno if you brothers gave seen wow discounts of $5 on amazon. I guess cuz of the holidays and the new expansion pack coming out. Perfect time for me to get into it!


 
More than that, go to Blizzard.com and get the game for $5, the first expansion for $5 and the second expansion for $10... great deal!


----------



## Benton (Nov 26, 2010)

Bah! Take this to the wow thread where it belongs!


----------



## Casey (Nov 30, 2010)

I messed around on there for about 1.5 hrs last night after I got home from class, which I went to after work.  But all the changes look very good.
_________________________________________________________________

The November Update brings in the holidays with a  wide range of  improvements, additions and a completely new Yule  Festival set in  Winter-home.  Players get access to more quests,  content and adventure  than ever before.





As part of our continued mission to make The Lord of the Rings   Onlineâ„¢ the best Free to Play game in the world, weâ€™ve now made all epic   storyline quests in the game free allowing players to level all the  way  to 65! This grants all players access to all the epic storyline  quests  in Moria, LothlÃ³rien and Mirkwood.   All players can now delve  into the  depths of Moria, visit Galadriel in the Golden Wood and lay  siege to the  fortress of Dol Guldur.




The Rune-keeper and Lore-master Classes have been improved with new   skills, improved traits and upgrades to the Lore-master pet appearance   and abilities.
*Lore-master:*



New Skills such as Staff Sweep, Frost Lore and Combat Summoning give you better control over combat.
Increase your petâ€™s threat & change its appearance for a more customized experience.
Wield updated skills such as Sign of Power for Crowd Control.
 *Rune-keeper:*



New Trait improvements such as Essence of Storm, Essay of Flame, and Master of Writs gives you more power than ever before.
Heal and do damage with greater efficiency.





The Elf and Dwarf starting areas have been updated, throwing you into   the conflict between the proud Longbeards and the greedy Dourhands as   they determine the fate of Thorinâ€™s Halls.   The corrupt and  destructive  influence of the Dourhands can be seen all around as you  struggle to  uncover the dark power influencing Gormr Doursmith, and  ultimately  challenge the might of a dead king!




Youâ€™ve spoken and weâ€™ve heard you!  Weâ€™ve significantly updated the   Crafting System as well as the Vault UI to make LOTRO even more user   friendly!
*Crafting Updates:*



*Less seeds, more inventory slots:* Most farming   field recipes now require generic crop, flower, and pipe-weed seeds.   Less seed variety means more inventory space for everyone.
*Reduced required ingredients:* Farm field recipes no longer require 5 or more seeds: now only one seed is needed to execute a field recipe.
*Updated UI:* Now see more recipes in the cleaner and expanded crafting panels! Plus new ingredient packs an crafting accelerators!
*And More!*
 *Vault UI Updates:*



*Smart Sorting:* We are adding a â€œSmart Sortâ€   feature that uses game data to better sort items by type and level   rather than purely alphabetically.  Similarly, crafting materials will   be sorted by Tier, then by Profession.
*Icon-Only View:*  One of the biggest complaints   with the new vault is that there is no way to see all the items on the   screen at once. For this update we are adding the ability to turn off   the text on the items in the vault.
*Easy-Filter:* This option will make the selected   filter change to the selected item type so you can easily find all   similar items regardless of which chest they are in.
*And More!*





Coming in December, keep an eye out for the new and improved Yule   festival set in the Winter-home. More details will be available soon so   check back often!


----------



## Benton (Jun 11, 2011)

*bump*

Anyone still playing the game other than me? Excited about the expansion announced? 

_(Yes, it's an older thread. Don't ban me JTM!)_


----------

